# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  استثمار مغارة غابات برقش سياحياً

## معاذ ملحم

*لواء الكورة : لجنة لوضع أسس استثمار مغارة غابات برقش سياحياً



**
**الكورة - ناصر الشريدة- بحثت لجنة فنية متخصصة في لواء الكورة وضع الترتيبات والتصورات الاولية  لتطوير مغارة برقش «الظهر» الواقعة في غابات برقش تمهيدا لجعلها موقع جذب سياحي على المستويين الداخلي والخارجي في اطار النهوض بالواقع السياحي في المنطقة.*

*وقال مدير زراعة اللواء الدكتور غازي عبيدات ان اللجنة التي يرأسها المتصرف نوفان عوجان وتضم مدير سياحة اربد هاني شويات زارت موقع المغارة وبحثت وسائل التطوير المتاحة بتعاون وزارات الزراعة والاشغال والسياحة على ان يتم لاحقا مباشرة العمل.*

*ويذكر ان تاريخ المغارة  يعود للعصر الحجري الحديث وهي من المغر الجيولوجية المثيرة والمميزة والوحيدة المكتشفة حتى الان في الاردن استنادا الى القطع الصوانية والفخارية والنوى الحجرية المأخوذة من مدخلها.*

*ويصف الباحث احمد محمود الشريدة المغارة التي يعود تاريخها لاربعة ملايين عام بالدرة الثمينة بسبب موقعها المتميز في الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من غابات جبال برقش في اللواء ويبلغ ارتفاعها عن سطح البحر(820) مترا وتتربع على مساحة تقدر ب (1500) متر مربع.*


*وحسب مصادر في وزارة السياحة اكدت تنفيذ دراسة عام (2004) بكلفة (35) الف دينار حتى تصبح مزارا سياحيا وكذلك تشغيل مئات المتعطلين عن العمل في منطقة اللواء الذي  يتجاوز عدد سكانه قرابة (110) الاف نسمه لدلالاتها السياحية وتنوعها البيئي.*


*وشهد موقع المغارة عام (2003) اعمال تنظيف واسعة استمرت ستة اشهر انتهت بوضع باب حديدي على مدخلها لم يدم طويلا ضمن مشروع التشغيل الوطني الا ان حصتها في التطوير والاستثمار والاهتمام السياحي بقيت على حالها رغم وجود هيئة مستقله لتنشيط السياحة الاردنية.*


*وقال الباحث الشريدة ان هذه المغر والانفاق ثروة جيولوجية وبيئية وصحية وسياحية هامة حيث تتصف بمواصفات وتراكيب جيولوجية فريدة من نوعها وتضاهي المغر المشهورة عالميا.*


*واشار الى دراسات علمية اجريت في دول استراليا وجزر هاواي والبرتغال ولبنان لمغاور تشبه مغارة برقش تؤكد ان المناخ داخل هذه المغر والانفاق تفيد في معالجة الامراض الصدرية خاصة الربو والامراض النفسية كالقلق والتوتر.*


*والوصف العام للمغارة ان مدخلها ضيق في شق الصخر الكلسي والذي يهبط تحت مستوى سطح الارض ما بين (20 ـ 30) مترا حيث يبلغ طوله مترين وعرضه بين (30ـ 90) سنتمترا الى ان يصل الى كوة طولها (3) امتار ترتبط بساحة شبه دائرية يقع في شمالها نفق غير منتظم طوله (20) مترا ينتهي بمجموعة من الكهوف والمغر والدهاليز والسراديب والانفاق الداخلية.*

*وفي تلك التجاويف والسراديب والانفاق فعلت المياه الكلسية المتسربة من مرتفعات جبال برقش فعلتها وشكلت مع مرور الزمن عالما من القبب والنحوتات والاشكال التي تسرق البصر حيث يلزم لتكوين السنتمتر المكعب بين (200 – 300)عام كما يوجد داخل المغارة نبع ماء ضعيف وتيارات هوائية وعظام حيوانات واسماك متحجرة في اديم الارض.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

كم هو جميل أردننا وغني بثرواته وكم هو بحاجة إلى رعاية أبنائه 
كما ذكرت لنا معاذ الفوائد العلاجية لهذه المغارة والمكانة السياحية التي تحضى بها ولكن للأسف مافي أهتمام كافي من الجهات المعنيه لو كان في اهتمام كان وضعها غيرك هيك انا لصراحه ما زرتها بس الي زاروها حكو احلى من مغارة جعيتا و أكبر منها بس ناقصها كتير اهتمام ورعايه وخدمات وغيره 
بنتمنى يكون هالاستثمار السياحي سريع ونشوف نقله نوعية للمنطقه كاملة خاصة بعد النقله النوعيه الي رح تنتقل إلها المنطقة بعد إنشاء الكلية العسكرية في منطقة برقش وبالإضافة إلى محمية برقش فالعين عليها بالمرحلة القادمة 
مشكور معاذ على التغطية 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انشالله بتزدهر الاردن كلها أكثر وأكثر

اردنا حلو على طبيعته وحتى لو ما عملوا فيه مشاريع سياحية

يسلموووو معاذ على الخبر
تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> كم هو جميل أردننا وغني بثرواته وكم هو بحاجة إلى رعاية أبنائه 
> 
> كما ذكرت لنا معاذ الفوائد العلاجية لهذه المغارة والمكانة السياحية التي تحضى بها ولكن للأسف مافي أهتمام كافي من الجهات المعنيه لو كان في اهتمام كان وضعها غيرك هيك انا لصراحه ما زرتها بس الي زاروها حكو احلى من مغارة جعيتا و أكبر منها بس ناقصها كتير اهتمام ورعايه وخدمات وغيره 
> بنتمنى يكون هالاستثمار السياحي سريع ونشوف نقله نوعية للمنطقه كاملة خاصة بعد النقله النوعيه الي رح تنتقل إلها المنطقة بعد إنشاء الكلية العسكرية في منطقة برقش وبالإضافة إلى محمية برقش فالعين عليها بالمرحلة القادمة 
> مشكور معاذ على التغطية 
> 
> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه


نعم *دموع الغصون* .. فـ الاردن جميل بكل ما فيه  وغني بثرواته الطبيعية ومناطقة الخلابة ..  مغارة برقش الجميلة و الرائعه بكل تفاصيلها الجوفية التي لا يوجد كمثلها إطلاقاً .. حالياً تلقى مغارة برقش إهتمام من وزارة السياحه لجعل هذه المنطقة سياحية على مستوى رفيع .. وخصوصا انه الان يوجد في منطقة برقش محمية وأيضاً  منطقة القصور الملكية .. وكما  نعلم أنه سيتم إنشاء كلية عسكرية .. فهذا بدورة سينعش المنطقة بالتأكيد .

*أشكرك على هذه المشاركة الرائعه ... فأنا سعيد جداً بالحديث معكِ .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> انشالله بتزدهر الاردن كلها أكثر وأكثر
> 
> اردنا حلو على طبيعته وحتى لو ما عملوا فيه مشاريع سياحية 
> يسلموووو معاذ على الخبر
> 
> تقبل مروري


*الاردن مزدهرة بأهلها وبقيادتها الهاشمية الحكيمة الفذه .. والحمد لله على هذه النعم .*

أشكرك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة و الجميلة العقيق الاحمر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أردن بالعالي مرفوع الهامة  :Bl (15):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طوق الياسمين .. مشاركة متميزه منكِ

----------

